# Air intake recommendation



## GCARACCI84 (Oct 13, 2020)

Hey Guys,

I just purchased 2020 Tiguan SE R-line Black. Does anyone have any recommendations on and air intake system? APR says that theirs will not fit the new gen 3B engine. I found one by Leyo Motorsports and one from BMS, but not sure if they will fit.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Leyo fits. I've seen them installed on the Tiguan


----------



## Tig2 (Feb 11, 2019)

Second that - the Leyo fits. I bought and installed. Good quality just a bit more noise than I wanted. Went back to stock with K&N. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GCARACCI84 (Oct 13, 2020)

Tig2 said:


> Second that - the Leyo fits. I bought and installed. Good quality just a bit more noise than I wanted. Went back to stock with K&N.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? I am looking for a bit more noise. Are you interested in selling the Leyo?


----------



## Tig2 (Feb 11, 2019)

GCARACCI84 said:


> Really? I am looking for a bit more noise. Are you interested in selling the Leyo?


Sold it a while back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirraybe (Nov 7, 2020)

GCARACCI84 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just purchased 2020 Tiguan SE R-line Black. Does anyone have any recommendations on and air intake system? APR says that theirs will not fit the new gen 3B engine. I found one by Leyo Motorsports and one from BMS, but not sure if they will fit.





GCARACCI84 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just purchased 2020 Tiguan SE R-line Black. Does anyone have any recommendations on and air intake system? APR says that theirs will not fit the new gen 3B engine. I found one by Leyo Motorsports and one from BMS, but not sure if they will fit.


I have a Neuspeed P-flo intake brand new in the box I’m looking to sell if you’re interested. I bought it for my 19 Tiguan and ended up trading it in on a Touareg. Let me know and we can figure out a price.


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

Cts intake, installed onto cts turbo inlet. I did a dumb and installed the Weatherstripping incorrectly. But didn't retake the photo lol


----------



## Kjnvw (Oct 28, 2021)

Tig2 said:


> Second that - the Leyo fits. I bought and installed. Good quality just a bit more noise than I wanted. Went back to stock with K&N.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was the Leyo intake loud all the time? Or just while accelerating above average pace?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

CTS seems to be the go to around here, any reason why?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I went this route:









NEUSPEED P - Flo Air Intake Kit - MQB Tiguan / 8V A3


NEUSPEED leads the industry with over 40 years of developing aftermarket performance air intakes on VW/Audi vehicles. Others have tried to emulate our work, but no one has been able to match our unique combination of innovation, quality, performance and CARB emission compliant. Replacing the...




www.urotuning.com





Painted this High Temp Crinkle Black to match the rest of the intake tract:









CTS Turbo MQB High Flow Turbo Inlet Pipe | MK7 | 8V A3 | S3 1.8T | 2.0T


CTS-IT-280 CTS Turbo Throttle Pipe | MK7 | 8V A3 | S3 1.8T | 2.0T




www.urotuning.com


----------



## snowy DUB (Feb 1, 2007)

Still waiting for APR to make the MAF adapter for the open air intake


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

snowy DUB said:


> Still waiting for APR to make the MAF adapter for the open air intake


+ 1, I have APR Plus tune and would void the plus warranty by my read if install anything else besides APR stuff.. so I wait.. would sure be nice to add the closed box, but I think it needs to have a mounting bracket or something added to fit the one they already make... at least I think that is what I heard for NA production Tigs


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Grabbed the IE intake and threw it on my wife’s Tiguan yesterday. She had no idea I had got it and I grabbed her car while she was getting a tattoo, told her I wanted to tinker a bit. Easy easy install, a very well put together kit and the results were exactly what I was after. When I dropped it back off I said have fun on the drive home. She got home and kept asking why her car was faster and why it has turbo noises now. 

As I rarely drive it I couldn’t be a good judge of power added, but her reaction was exactly what I was hoping for.
It’s winter, don’t judge on the dirty engine bay or garage.
Intake by John Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## Dooner (Apr 12, 2020)

Just installed the IE intake on my wife's 2020 Rline 4motion last week as well. Agree with everything sk8too said. Not sure about additional power necessarily, its a stage 1 Unitronic so it pulls well already. But the engine and turbos sounds are great and not at all obnoxious.

Good piece of kit.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am going to go with the modified stock intake with the euro block off plate, drilled intake, K&N filter, muffler delete and intake elbow.


----------



## auduron (9 mo ago)

Hi all,

I just bought a 2020 SE R-line black and am looking into some small mods. I may not want to make the leap into adding a full air intake at the moment, more-so thinking of adding in a filter for the time being. Just wanted to ask if there has been any "empirical evidence" (for lack of a better term) that shows by adding in an OE replacement filter (e.g. the K&N or AFe) truly improves performance over the stock filter? 

I've seen both side of the coin while doing my (limited) research, but wanted to pose the question. Thanks!


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

snowdrift86 said:


> Cts intake, installed onto cts turbo inlet. I did a dumb and installed the Weatherstripping incorrectly. But didn't retake the photo lol
> View attachment 83881


I'm very interested in doing a CTS intake, inlet, and downpipe. From what I've seen, the downpipe is the most restrictive piece. I really like 034 however (I have their adjustable endlinks) and I know IE makes good things too. Maybe I need another Tiguan?



auduron said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just bought a 2020 SE R-line black and am looking into some small mods. I may not want to make the leap into adding a full air intake at the moment, more-so thinking of adding in a filter for the time being. Just wanted to ask if there has been any "empirical evidence" (for lack of a better term) that shows by adding in an OE replacement filter (e.g. the K&N or AFe) truly improves performance over the stock filter?
> 
> I've seen both side of the coin while doing my (limited) research, but wanted to pose the question. Thanks!


The AFE Magnum FLOW Pro DRY S is probably your best bet without a Stage 2 tune from my understanding. Other boxes are more noise oriented than anything. I've also read about people moving the debris shield - I'll probably be doing both in the next month or so and will let you know how it goes!


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

threethreefivee said:


> I'm very interested in doing a CTS intake, inlet, and downpipe. From what I've seen, the downpipe is the most restrictive piece. I really like 034 however (I have their adjustable endlinks) and I know IE makes good things too. Maybe I need another Tiguan?
> 
> 
> The AFE Magnum FLOW Pro DRY S is probably your best bet without a Stage 2 tune from my understanding. Other boxes are more noise oriented than anything. I've also read about people moving the debris shield - I'll probably be doing both in the next month or so and will let you know how it goes!


I have the 034 TIP and it is a solid piece of kit.

I have also done exactly this (AFE Magnum FLOW Pro DRY S + removal of debris shield) and was pleased by the results... better throttle response, breathes better @ higher rpms, and while not having as much noise as a CIA, it is enough to put a smile on my face - especially after the tune.


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

dazmann said:


> I have the 034 TIP and it is a solid piece of kit.
> 
> I have also done exactly this (AFE Magnum FLOW Pro DRY S + removal of debris shield) and was pleased by the results... better throttle response, breathes better @ higher rpms, and while not having as much noise as a CIA, it is enough to put a smile on my face - especially after the tune.


That's awesome to hear! Hows the performance with the 034 TIP?

I see your in Canada - no concerns/issues with removing the debris shield? We don't get much snow down here in SW Ohio, but it happens 3-4 times/year.


----------



## So0perugly (Sep 13, 2021)

Does it need a tune with intake?


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

So0perugly said:


> Does it need a tune with intake?


Nope. You don’t need a tune with an intake but it’s recommended as you get more out of the tune. Engine is pulling more air and sometimes those stock boxes/filters are really restrictive.

I have an AFE Flow Pro Dry coming Monday and will post back how it feels with the stage 1 tune.


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

AFE Flow Pro Dry S finally came in (a few weeks later than expected). I'm going to drop the filter in and remove the snow screen at some point today and will report back. This is with a Stage 1 APR tune.


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

So I took some extra time and went through the process of installing just the AFE Flow Pro Dry S, driving the car, and then removing the slush guard/snow screen before driving it again with both mods.

Long story short, this is 100% worth the $75 and 30 minutes of tinkering if you have a tune. I was always complaining about the car "dying" around 3700k at WOT, and that issue simply doesn't exist any more. All things consistent (93 octane and I haven't changed any plugs or coils since getting the car), it plows right through the power band and pulls much harder than before. Unfortunately I didn't get a WOT pull on just the filter since I was short on time, but I'm assuming the experience would have been similar. The sound was definitely louder after removing the guard/screen, which makes sense given how little air seems to be able to pass through the plastic slits.

I can't say for certain how this would perform on a stock tune. Some have mentioned better throttle response, but there's a TCU recall for 18, 19s, and 20s, and making sure your Tiguan is in sport mode (it defaults to normal drive mode after shutting down and upon start up. You have to manually cycle back to it every time) that would be worth exploring first before doing this. The stock filter might be fine for how much air is passing through it, but can't say for certain. I can't imagine the difference with normal driving on the stock tune being worth the cost - it would make more sense to put that $70+ shipping towards the tune + filter, along with the guard/screen removal.

Again from my research, it sounds like most intakes are noise makers. The Leyo at $~400 looks really nice, but I'm thinking the stock box, AFE filter, and 034 Turbo Inlet Pipe + Inlet Hose accomplishes exactly the same thing, since the Leyo's main benefit is probably the fact that it's a full intake including the pipe and hose from what I can tell. It also does look a lot cooler...

In other news, I'm now kicking myself for not doing this on my 7.5 when I had it...would have probably made a huge difference.


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

What is AFE Flow Pro Dry S? No idea what your talking about here but I’m interested. Can you explain?


----------



## auduron (9 mo ago)

Gyte said:


> What is AFE Flow Pro Dry S? No idea what your talking about here but I’m interested. Can you explain?


Air filter. I just installed one (but did not remove the debris pan) and I've noticed a difference. However, it previously had a stock filter which was very, very dirty. 

No tune, completely stock except for some cosmetics.

Was following this update closely - I appreciate the insightful updates.


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

auduron said:


> Air filter. I just installed one (but did not remove the debris pan) and I've noticed a difference. However, it previously had a stock filter which was very, very dirty.
> 
> No tune, completely stock except for some cosmetics.
> 
> Was following this update closely - I appreciate the insightful updates.


Good to hear you went with the filter on the stock tune and still are feeling a difference. I was thinking about it quite a bit today (which tells me I definitely felt something different) and it amazed me how restrictive that stock air filter appears. They say 27% better flow over stock but I don't know if that's also on the stock tune or not.


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

Gyte said:


> What is AFE Flow Pro Dry S? No idea what your talking about here but I’m interested. Can you explain?


Here's the link to it - somewhat hard to find for some reason, as there are a bunch of different models. For my daily, I opted for the dry just given maintenance is easier. Magnum FLOW Pro DRY S Air Filter


----------

